# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zwanger: tekort aan foliumzuur zorgt voor problemen tijdens je zwangerschap

## FRANCOIS580

*Zwanger: tekort aan foliumzuur zorgt voor problemen tijdens je zwangerschap*

Foliumzuur is een belangrijke vitamine die deel uitmaakt van de uitgebreide B- familie. Tot voor enkele jaren was er over foliumzuur of vitamine B 11 nog niet zo heel veel bekend. Er werd dan ook niet zo heel veel aandacht aan besteed. Daar komt nu meer en meer verandering in, zeker nadat wetenschappers er achter kwamen dat foliumzuur een erg belangrijke rol speelt tijdens de zwangerschap. Het zorgt voor de aanmaak van je rode bloedcellen en bij je DNA. Wat zijn de gevolgen van zowel een teveel als een gebrek aan foliumzuur en in welke voeding tref je de hoogste concentratie foliumzuur aan? 

Foliumzuur, een in water oplosbare vitamine, is belangrijk voor ons allemaal, maar zeker voor vrouwen tijdens de zwangerschap. En precies hier wringt het schoentje. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht aan het licht dat bijna de helft van de zwangere vrouwen veel te weinig foliumzuur opnemen.

Ons lichaam haalt een hoeveelheid foliumzuur uit onze voeding, maar dat is onvoldoende om onze dagelijkse aanbevolen hoeveelheid te halen. Wetenschappers raden zwangere vrouwen en zij die zwanger willen worden aan om naast een foliumrijke voeding nog een supplement van 400 microgram foliumzuur per dag in te nemen
Foliumzuur zorgt voor de aanmaak van je rode bloedcellen en voor een gezond zenuwstelsel, en is vooral aanwezig in groenten en fruit, maar ook in aardappelen, en in allerlei zuivel- en volkorenproducten.

*Zwangerschap*
Zoals gezegd is foliumzuur een van de belangrijkste vitamines tijdens de zwangerschap. Het zorgt voor een goede celdeling en verlaagt het risico op een open ruggetje. Foliumzuur verlaagt tevens het homocysteïnegehalte, dat bij een te hoge dosis ernstige hart- en vaatziekten kan veroorzaken. Het is aan te raden extra voedingssupplementen met foliumzuur te nemen van zodra je zwanger wil worden. Een gebrek aan foliumzuur kan zelfs verantwoordelijk zijn voor het volledig ontbreken van bepaalde delen van de hersenen van je baby. Daarnaast verkleint het je risico op het loskomen van de placenta van de baarmoederwand.

Een tekort aan foliumzuur tijdens je zwangerschap vergroot het risico op ernstige hersenafwijkingen, een open ruggetje en op een vroeggeboorte

*Extra tip van de diëtiste:*
• *Voeding rijk aan foliumzuur (B 11):* voedingsmiddelen met de hoogste concentratie foliumzuur zijn spinazie, allerlei soorten bonen, broccoli, aardappelen, zonnebloempitten, aardbeien, mandarijntjes, sinaasappelen, papaya, brood, kaas, biergist, linzen, en sla.

*Andere voordelen van foliumzuur voor de moeder en kind:*
• *Groei baarmoeder:* tijdens de zwangerschap bevordert foliumzuur zowel de groei van je baarmoeder als van je borsten, alsook de vorming van de placenta.
• *Vroeggeboorte:* een gebrek aan foliumzuur vergroot niet alleen het risico op een open ruggetje en een hazenlip bij je baby. Het ligt dikwijls ook aan de basis van een vroeggeboorte.

*Foliumzuur voor twee*
Met een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding krijgen we voldoende foliumzuur naar binnen. Dat is zeker niet het geval tijdens.../...

Lees verder...

----------

